
Show HN: A CSS file that reshapes the web - James0x57
https://github.com/propjockey/augmented-ui
======
James0x57
A year ago I shared the first version of augmented-ui here, inspired by Deus
Ex: Human Revolution, and got an awesome, really motivating response.

Today I released version 2 - it's a complete rewrite with over 150 new ways to
shape HTML elements for a futuristic, Sci-Fi look. No JS needed!

It's still 100% free to use anywhere and Open Source :)

I linked to the repo since that's usually what's important around here, but if
you're interested in the site, here you go: [https://augmented-
ui.com/](https://augmented-ui.com/) Would love to hear what you think!

PS: Wanted to say cheers to you all too because since that first post a year
ago, I've shared a handful of other CSS ideas here and the conversations are
hands-down better and more friendly than anywhere else. Glad to be here! Hope
the CSS file helps!

~~~
chillfox
Very cool, Now I just gotta think about a project to use it on.

